
Facebook to Banks: Give Us Your Data, We’ll Give You Our Users - isserson
https://archive.fo/uTZHO
======
dang
Please don't post archived copies! It's important that users know the original
domain and URL.

If you want to direct users to another copy of the article, that's fine, but
the convention is to it that as a comment in the thread.

------
guessmyname
> _Facebook to Banks: Give Us Your Data, We’ll Give You Our Users
> —[https://archive.fo/uTZHO](https://archive.fo/uTZHO) _

Both Safari and SSL Labs says that this website cannot be resolved.

[1]
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=archive.fo](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=archive.fo)

------
bdcravens
Already discussed extensively about 3 weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697660)

------
xfitm3
archive.fo has a non-compliant TLS configuration and is blocked by chrome and
firefox.

[https://observatory.mozilla.org/analyze/archive.fo#tls](https://observatory.mozilla.org/analyze/archive.fo#tls)

 _An error occurred during a connection to archive.fo. Cannot communicate
securely with peer: no common encryption algorithm(s). Error code:
SSL_ERROR_NO_CYPHER_OVERLAP_

